# pineview/jordanelle report and keep an eye out



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hit pineview two weeks ago, bass fishin has slowed. lots of little minnows everywhere. did get one nice one tho. hit jordanelle last week. caught a dozen, all pretty small. Have been reports at Jordanelle of some possible spear fisherman infractions. one for sure. a couple reports of them taking out some nice big smallies tryin for a spearfishing record which I hate but if they're within the regs than so be it. But another angler "report" have seen them come back twice in the same day and do the same thing. so keep an eye out just like you would do for any other suspicious hunter/angler. I absolutely think spear fishing is lame and equate it right up there with high fence hunting, especially taking big trophy bass out every week trying for a record. BUT if its legal than that's their choice and would never want anyone harassed or intimidated. just heard those reports and thought I'd share for people to keep a look out.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hah that spot is right where my buddies' girlfriend picked up a SMB at PV!

I remember reading about a post enititled "*DEER" and as it turns out the spearfisherman in question was at a lake that didn't allow it, although all the guy said was "let's just say jordanelle" even though it wasn't.

I swear the rivalry between spear fisherman and anglers seems almost worse than the skiers and snowboarders! Is is that there is no C&R with these guys? I persoanlly don't spearfish because I cannot get my ears under water.



utahgolf said:


> especially taking big trophy bass out every week trying for a record.


Everytime I go out I pray for a record! Don't we all? I get your point though bass hugger (just meant as a joke man). I have heard the bass are like horses and dogs. The biggest breed and pass on the good genes for bigger fish. Although I don't know how much truth there is to that considering my source doesn't have a degree in anything, especially Biology. So it has made me think twice about pulling out the big ones but there are liers out there that will say stuff like that just to see a bass guy throw them back.

Still I enjoyed reading your post and I even talked to a "bass god" about what slays the bass at most waters, especially at the nelle, so I am headed to Jordanelle this week. Don't worry the consuption advisory will have me throwing them back too, which is a rarity for me. I also thought about hitting up Echo Res. so that I can actually eat them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well with spear fisherman it's all selective harvest, no choice for C&R. I'm sure a lot go out and spear some small ones for dinner and maybe a big one every now and then. which is fine. but when you get spearfisherman that are going for records and removing trophy bass every week and weighing hoping for record than I think that's lame! and its a lot easier to harvest big ones with a spear gun than it is on rod and reel. but once again, if they're legal and they're ok with it than so be it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> but when you get spearfisherman that are going for records and removing trophy bass every week and weighing hoping for record than I think that's lame! a


Oh yeah I didn't consider that you can't weigh them unless they are already speared. Man there are several differences in spear fishing that I haven't considered before. I really hope they eat them and are not just wasting them but with the consuption advisory it is unlikely they are eating their "2 pack of cards worth" a month. -)O(-

Thanks for taking the time to eduacate me and especially for keeping your cool all these times we have spoken on the fourms since we often disagree.

I just learned last week that you can have a "mount" of the fish you catch without having to kill the monster you've caught. I wonder what dimensions you need to have to get an accurate one...post/thread will be coming later on that question.

Doesn't it seem odd that nobody reports on here or BFT about spearfishing?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It isn't odd that the spearfishers don't post.
When they have in the past, they got raked over the coals.
It's a total blood sport and there are many that don't condone it.
Because it's somewhat new to our state, we react quickly and with bias.
Spear fishing along the Coast has been a well known sport for many years.
I remember watching the very old Wild Kingdom TV shows from the 50's when they would show spear fishing.

Because it hasn't caught on very fast in Utah, it's looked down upon by some.
My take is that if it's legal and they stay within the law, I'll try to stay neutral.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

For me spearfishing is very hard to accept in freshwater, theres no C&R. I wonder how much of an impact it will make if all the bigger fish are killed if spearfishing catches on? Are there different regulations in spearfishing vs. rod & reel?


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> and its a lot easier to harvest big ones with a spear gun than it is on rod and reel.


If thats the case I have a challenge/bet for you. Let's go to 3 lakes that allow both: Jordanelle, Deer Creek, and Lake Powell, for 1/2 the time you can use your choice of tackle and the other 1/2 the time I will let you use my wet suit, fins, weight belt and spear run. I would bet the farm you will have much more success with rod and reel.
As far as your comment about comparing spearfishing to "high fence" hunting you obviousley have never been spearfishing!!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

hockey said:


> utahgolf said:
> 
> 
> > and its a lot easier to harvest big ones with a spear gun than it is on rod and reel.
> ...


Respectfully I think he means that you can target bigger fish with sight and get closer. On a boat or shore you have to spend many hours catching small fish to hook just one big trophy if you were ever that lucky. Im sure I could outfish a spearfishermen as far as quantity, but we all want that big fish story. It's just nice to know that you could take a picture and lettem go


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

my only comment is... i thought we had (thankfully) gotten rid of pants like those in the 70's. they better not have bell bottoms on em.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice SMB you have there...Pine has been very good this year for them. 

Now wrt the Spearfishing. I've read about this on this site in the past and now on the other site and heres my take...if you see someone breaking the law get the boat hull number, vehicle license and report it...take pictures...until then to me its all just rumors and folks not liking it hence the rumors and probale hersey. 

As has been stated Spearfishing has been around for a very long time. It's new to this state and folks don't like it. But something to ponder and reflect on as I've thought about this...is it really any different than baiting big trophy game like Moose, Elk, Deer, Bear etc...using dogs to chase and tree cats...having cameras attached to trees to take pictures, setting out decoys to bring in birds, using scents to attract animals, calls to bring in animals how about setting out food for animals to become conditioned to find. So can someone try to explain the difference wrt folks who Spearfish.

So until someone turns someone else in well its just all part of the rumor mill. 

Finally if they are legal they are legal...Amy puts out the draft of the guidebook every year...go to DWR meetings and speak up...I believe this is how the Fish Lake rules got changed when crapola hit the fan...but not sure.

Bottom Line...be proactive and be involved and you see it you know its illegal then you need to turn the folks in. 

So my .02 on this Spearfishing topic FWIW


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I never claimed that spearfishing is easier than rod and reel as far as numbers. but it is easier to target bigger fish!!!!! I bet I can go under there and get a bigger one a lot more often than on rod and reel. saying that you can't is just not true. and I don't really compare it to high fence hunting, I just hold it in the same regard when it comes to guys shooting for records. I should've been a little clearer on that. I agree like my first post said, if they're legal than they have as much of a right as anyone else, just bein proactive.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

haha and those are shorts I have on. I'm 6'1 but they are saggin a bit.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

You should give it a try Utahgolf. You don't even have to take a spear, just go swimming and try to find fish. Then imagine getting close enough that you can spear it, without it swimming away. Try holding your breath long enough to get down to where you might see fish. Then weed through all the small ones to get something big enough to shoot. Remember they look much bigger than they really are. Find that big one that you claim is so easy, and then come teach me how to do it. It isn't as easy as you would think.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my dad use to spearfish back when he was my age, still has some of his classic gear. use to get a kick out of it when I was little. from what I hear bass aren't the stealthiest/elusive to underwater divers and are pretty calm. I can imagine it takes practice, patience, skill and money, just like any other hobby. I never said anything to the contrary but it is easier to target BIG bass than on a rod and reel, saying that it isn't, is not true. fish lake was brought up on here, well those speargunners went down there and slayed the HUGE lake trout. I didn't see too many rod and reel anglers having that success that week on jumbo lakers, it was like shooting fish in a barrel and the regs had to be changed. spearfishing is hunting, a lot of people call it speargun hunting and not spearfishing actually. and I just hope there aren't too many speargunners out there always shooting the biggest thing they see all the time cause they don't have the option to release. all selective harvest.


----------

